# Instructions Manuals



## 35mm-compact (Jul 11, 2004)

I have started a collection of 35mm compact rangefinders http://35mm-compact.com/ a few years ago but am missing many of their instructions manuals.

It's hard to find the instructions manuals for these old cameras.

Except Kyphoto and Butkus web sites, do you know other sites that offer free manuals ?


----------



## ahelg (Sep 12, 2004)

Many manuals can be purchased from http://www.oldtimercameras.com. I've never actually bought from them myself though.


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Sep 21, 2004)

ahelg, the link you posted has a trailing period and keeps redirecting me to 
http://www.testreports.co.uk/ hahaha, I guess the last period after com through off the root DNS server.

Old Timer Cameras http://oldtimercameras.com


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

PrimaryCanary said:
			
		

> ahelg, the link you posted has a trailing period and keeps redirecting me to
> http://www.testreports.co.uk/ hahaha, I guess the last period after com through off the root DNS server.
> 
> Old Timer Cameras http://oldtimercameras.com



Not to be outdone, PC, but your URL is missing the www!    

The working URL should be:

http://www.oldtimercameras.com


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Sep 22, 2004)

HAHAHAHA   

That's just classic, thanks for the correction Mitica100


----------



## kfoster (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's one I found when looking for Nikon instructions.  They have 11,000 copies.

http://www.craigcamera.com/ib_index.htm


----------

